# Audio Issue on Farcry 2



## icomputergeekman (Mar 29, 2009)

I have just bought far cry 2. And the sound is messed up. Everytime i reload there is no sound. And with the machine guns there is no sound when i shoot. Any suggestions? i have reinstalled.


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 29, 2009)

Got the latest patches?


----------



## infinitemethod (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm also having a sound issue in the game.  I bought it on Steam so I believe it's up to date.  If I'm facing one of the characters talking to me in the game I can't hear them.  If i move my head to the left I can hear them.  It's like I can only hear out of my right ear.  Also, I can hear gunfire but I can't hear my gun reloading.  It's very strange.  Crysis sound worked perfect, along with left 4 dead.  It has to be something with the surround sound but I'm not quite sure what.  Thanks.


----------



## Shane (Mar 29, 2009)

Same here...i cant hear any of the gun sounds when i shoot,i can hear the enemys but when i shoot mine nothing.

I can hear everything else,its just my gun 

Latest patches alerady installed btw.


----------



## icomputergeekman (Mar 29, 2009)

I figured it out ... I use a usb head set and all is great. but my hi def speekers dont work... so try some headphones...


----------



## kookooshortman55 (Mar 29, 2009)

Try changing the audio format on your computer.  When I installed the latest COD:WaW patch, I couldn't get any sounds in game.  It turns out that the game wasn't compatible with the audio quality on my computer.  I had to change it to 16 bit 44100Hz to get sound.  I don't know if this will work in this case, considering you only get sounds half of the time.


----------



## icomputergeekman (Mar 29, 2009)

Ya . COD waw's newest patch fixed that issue tho.. but that would prob work too


----------



## infinitemethod (Mar 30, 2009)

Changing the audio didn't help my problem.


----------

